

Show HN: KMMediaControls – Easy UI control setup for AVAudioPlayer - k-mcgrady
https://github.com/KieranMcGrady/KMMediaControls

======
k-mcgrady
I work with apps that use AVAudioPlayer all the time and found myself
rewriting code to handle seek bars, labels displaying time etc. too often so I
put this together. It's pretty basic but it might save you some time and the
code has been used in production so it should be pretty reliable.

This was built for my needs to I'd be interested in suggestions to make it
useful for more people.

